# Oculus Rift: Vorbestellungen ab 6. Januar möglich



## Gast1669461003 (4. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Vorbestellungen ab 6. Januar möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Vorbestellungen ab 6. Januar möglich


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Januar 2016)

Wer dermaßen neue und unerprobte (und wahrscheinlich teure) Hardware vorbestellt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er mit Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen hat. 

Ich warte Tests und das Konkurrenzprodukt ab, hoffe aber auf einen reibungslosen Start, weil ich mich wie verrückt auf VR freue


----------



## DerBloP (4. Januar 2016)

Also so langsam will ich aber mal die entgültigen Specs von beiden Geräten Rift und VIVE, und die genauen Presiangaben wissen. Darüber hinaus, finde ich es ziemlich dämlich, dass Palmer erst nach der Vorbestellungszeit WICHTIGE Fragen beantworten will. Wieso nicht vorher? WTF
Ich denke mal ich bleibe vorerst eh bei der VIVE, da ich mir persönlich vorstellen kann, dass VALVE den Spieleherstellern schon Diktiert, dass wenn sie ein Spiel für VR programmieren und wenn sie dieses auf Steam veröffetnlichen wollen, dieses auf jedenfall auch mit der VIVE laufen muss. 
Dennoch würde ich schon gerne vorher wissen, was die Kosten und Specs sind.
Denn wenn sich, außer dem "Laserdom" von VIVE zur Rift keine noch größeren unterschiede ergeben, wobei dieses ja schon vieles ausmacht in Sachen Latenz, und aber der Preisunterschied, sagen wir mal 400 zu 800 Euro wäre, dann würde ich wohl für den Anfang evtl doch die Rift kaufen.
Und wer weiß, evtl. bekommen die schnellsten die RIft ja doch schon früher als die Masse...
Wie gesagt, der Laserdom, bzw das rumlaufen im Raum würde mich bei den ersten Spielen und vorallem als SImulations Fan nicht so Stark interessieren. Aber VALVE/HTC haben ihre verspätung mit einem Technologischen durchbruch erklärt. Da würde ich schon gerne wissen was dieser sein soll, und ob es die VIVE nicht doch noch um längen besser macht als die Rift...
Also,  ICH WILL FAKTEN! SOFORT!!!


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2016)

Wird es eigentlich auch möglich sein 2 von den Teilen an einem PC anzuschliessen, z.B. 2 Mal mit demselben Inhalt, wenn man zu zweit ein SP Spiel zockt und sich z.B. abwechselt. Oder z.B. ein Spiel daß im normalen Mode im Split Screen gespielt wird aber im OR Mode mit 2 VR Brillen? Zukunftsmusik?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich auch möglich sein 2 von den Teilen an einem PC anzuschliessen, z.B. 2 Mal demselben Inhalt, man zu zweit ein SP Spiel zockt und sich z.B. abwechselt. Oder z.B. ein Spiel daß im normalen Mode im Split Screen gespielt wird aber im OR Mode mit 2 VR Brillen? Zukunftsmusik?



Die Hardware-Anforderungen für eine VR-Brille sind schon recht hoch. Beispiel Elite: Dangerous - Horizons: i7-3770K und GTX 980 wird da "minimal" gefordert. Oculus empfiehlt mindestens eine R9 290. Das ist alles natürlich noch sehr vage, bis die Teile raus sind, aber ich denke, wer 2 VR-Brillen an einem PC betreiben will, braucht schon ordentlich viel Geld und zwar nicht nur für die Teile selbst. Also eher Zukunftsmusik. Die meisten werden wohl schon für nur eine aufrüsten müssen. Ob es möglich ist... möglich ist alles.


----------



## DerBloP (4. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich auch möglich sein 2 von den Teilen an einem PC anzuschliessen, z.B. 2 Mal mit demselben Inhalt, wenn man zu zweit ein SP Spiel zockt und sich z.B. abwechselt. Oder z.B. ein Spiel daß im normalen Mode im Split Screen gespielt wird aber im OR Mode mit 2 VR Brillen? Zukunftsmusik?



"Wird es eigentlich auch möglich sein 2 von den Teilen an einem PC anzuschliessen"

Das wird vorerst wohl kaum gehen, denn die Brille zeigt ja das an, wohin du guckst.
Und wenn du sag ich mal die Anzeige Dublizieren würdest, würde der zweite das sehen, was der Spieler sieht, und ich glaube da würde einem ziemlich schlecht werden...
Und ein High End PC ist ja gerde mal im Stande die Games ab ca. 2012 in 90Hz/FPS  und 3D bei 2K darzustellen, dann müßte dieser ja noch mal eine BRerechnung aus einem anderen Sichtwinkel berechnen.
Also Nope...erstmal Zukunftsmusik

Was die Lösung des ganzen ist, einfach zwei PCs und zwei Brillen kaufen und dann coop oder Multiplayer 

Anders wirds wohl mit Filmen sein. Da könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man auch (wen man das nötige Kleingeld hat) auch zwei oder mehrere Vr-Brillen anschließen kann, um auch nicht allein im "Kinosaal" zu sitzen.


EDIT: Menno, war zu langsam...

EDIT 2: Naja möglich wäre es ja eigtl. schon. Nur der Aufwand würde sich mit nichten rechnen. Denn wer hätte schon einen PC der sowas kann. 0,01% der Gamer?!
Wie gesagt. Eigtl ist die VR-Brille ja nichts anderes als ein 3D Monitor mit Tracker...
(Simpel ausgedrückt...ja , es sind zwei Monitore, die aber als "einer Fungieren")
Die Programmierer könnten nun hingehen, und jedem Tracker+Monitor eine eigene Zuordnung geben, müßten dann aber wiederum Restriktionen einbauen, wie weit sich beide Sichtfelder usw. entfernen dürfen, damit niemand Glitches sieht usw...
ergo, Ausser für Spiele wie Simulationen
Auto ,Flug usw. wo man in einem Engen Raum ist, wäre es ein massiver Aufwand.
Und diese Spiele sind halt "noch" Nischen...ich denke aber mit der VR werden die "noch" mehr ins Visier genommen werden...und wenn dann die Hardware im Mainstream dafür angekommen ist, ich TIppe auf 5 JAHRE....joa dann...evtl...


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, finde ich es ziemlich dämlich, dass Palmer erst nach der  Vorbestellungszeit WICHTIGE Fragen beantworten will. Wieso nicht  vorher? WTF



hä? 



			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 17:00 deutscher  Zeit nimmt das Unternehmen an jenem Tag Vorbestellungen entgegen und  bietet damit die erste Version für Konsumenten an. Damit erfolgt auch  die Enthüllung des Verkaufspreises sowie weiterer Einzelheiten.


----------



## DerBloP (4. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä?



OK, das habe ich wohl ein wenig überflogen Oo

Dennoch wunderte mich das
"Wenige Stunden nach  dem Verkaufsstart, hierzulande um 03.00 morgens des darauffolgenden  Donnerstags, beantwortet Oculus-Gründer Palmer Luckey auf der  Community-Plattform Reddit zudem brennende Fragen zu Oculus Rift."

Welche brennenden Fragen bleiben denn da noch offen?

BTW: Hatte ich im vorherigen Post nochmal Editiert, falls Vordack evtl nicht im Forum lesen sollte...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Januar 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Welche brennenden Fragen bleiben denn da noch offen?



Alles, was sich nicht auf den Preis und die Hardware-Anforderungen bezieht? Viele Leute interessieren sich für die Hintergründe, Zukunftsvisionen, etc. und können dann eben ihre Fragen stellen. Auch, was Luckey Palmer zum Frühstück bevorzugt, auch gern gesehene AMA-Frage. Sicherlich wird es da noch ein paar wissenswerte Hintergrundinfos oder Anekdoten geben.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2016)

mich würde bspw interessieren, ob er viele ideen für die rift tatsächlich geklaut hat. 

am meisten bin ich aber in der tat auf den preis gespannt.
ich glaube nach wie vor, dass der um einiges höher ausfallen könnte als bislang vermutet (bei htc vive genauso).


----------



## CryPosthuman (4. Januar 2016)

Nix vorbestellung!
Btw. hoffe ich, dass PCGH/PCG gleich am Release ihre Tests raushaut.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> "Wird es eigentlich auch möglich sein 2 von den Teilen an einem PC anzuschliessen"
> 
> Das wird vorerst wohl kaum gehen, denn die Brille zeigt ja das an, wohin du guckst.
> Und wenn du sag ich mal die Anzeige Dublizieren würdest, würde der zweite das sehen, was der Spieler sieht, und ich glaube da würde einem ziemlich schlecht werden...



Aber genau darum geht es mir. Wäre doch cool z.B. Verfolgungsjaden im Auto mit "Passagier", also Kumpel der zuguckt wie Du fährst. Und von der GPU Power müßte es ja nur einmal berechnet werden da beide Brillen daß selbe zeigen.  Oder?

Und die Kosten für 2 Brilen müßte man ja nicht selber tragen. Wenn nen Kumpel vorbeikommt kann er ja seine OR mitbringen


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2016)

Meine Vorfreude hat gerade enorm zugenommen! Wenn das Ding nicht über 500 Euro kostet (wovon ich ausgehe), dann wird's sofort vorbestellt. Wenn es mehr kostet, dann vielleicht auch. VR + Rennsimulationen = unglaublich geil!




Vordack schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es mir. Wäre doch cool z.B.   Verfolgungsjaden im Auto mit "Passagier", also Kumpel der zuguckt wie   Du fährst. Und von der GPU Power müßte es ja nur einmal berechnet  werden  da beide Brillen daß selbe zeigen.  Oder?
> 
> Und die Kosten für 2 Brilen müßte man ja nicht selber tragen. Wenn nen Kumpel vorbeikommt kann er ja seine OR mitbringen
> 
> ...



Genau genommen müsste es bei zwei Brillen 4x berechnet werden, da auf  beiden Brillen für jedes Auge ein separates Bild gerendert wird.  Ansonsten wäre es nicht möglich, sich frei umzuschauen, vorzubeugen, an unterschiedlichen Plätzen im Auto zu sitzen bzw. es gäbe  keinen richtigen 3d-Effekt.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2016)

damn you, Doppelpost!!!


----------



## DerBloP (4. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es mir. Wäre doch cool z.B. Verf7olgungsjaden im Auto mit "Passagier", also Kumpel der zuguckt wie Du fährst. Und von der GPU Power müßte es ja nur einmal berechnet werden da beide Brillen daß selbe zeigen.  Oder?
> 
> Und die Kosten für 2 Brilen müßte man ja nicht selber tragen. Wenn nen Kumpel vorbeikommt kann er ja seine OR mitbringen



Ich hatte auch nochmal was dazu geschrieben gehabt.
Aber nein so einfach ist das ganze nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass du in einer Spielwelt/Spielumgebung bist und alles da ist. Und du dich in dieser "nur" bewegst...
Alles wird gestreamt, d.h. wenn du als Spieler in einer Welt geradeaus läufst ist zB links,rechts und hinter dir nichts...Also wird immer das berechnet was DU siehst...ergo müßte auch noch das berechnet werden was der andere sieht. Und beides müßte mMn koordiniert sein, da manche Objekte , auch heute noch 2D sind und sich mit dem Sichtfeld drehen, ergo würde der andere zB einen Baum, den du als Baum siehst, als gerade Linie sehen usw...also ist da viel aufwand, für wenig "Nutzen"...

Aber ja, GEIL wäre es allemale 

BTW: Wird es in DCS World bald auch Zweisitzer geben. Da kannst du dann, wenn dein Kumpel auch einen PC hat und die Brille, zu zweit im Cockpit sitzen und zu zweit genießen...
Der könnte ja dann auch den PC mit rumbringen...sind ja Heutzutage nun auch nicht alles mehr AT-AT-ATX  Tower mehr 

Wobei, ich selber habe ja einen Cossair 600T ... so viel dazu


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (5. Januar 2016)

Sehen wir der Tatsache ins Gesicht. Das bestellen sich nur Leute vor die VR Pornos anschauen wollen... 
für was anderes sehe ich da noch viel zu wenig Einsatzmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Maiernator (5. Januar 2016)

VR ist nch deutlich zu leistungshungrig und im Mainstream Fuß zu fassen, wenn es genug Applikationen gibt, wird vllt der ein oder andere Freizeitpark und oder Kinokette damit etwas aufbauen.
 Zuhause wird es wohl noch ein Exokt in den kommenden Jahren bleiben und ich selber kanns mir mit eminer Hardware auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## SpieleKing (5. Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe hier einige Kommentare nicht, fehlt euch die Vison oder warum sind hier einige so engstirnig? Es ist die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie und nicht nur da ist es einsetzbar.  Stellt euch vor in der ISS oder Co. muss was erledigt werden, aber der erforderliche Fachmann ist auf der Erde, mit dieser Technik (wohl überarbeiten) ist es für den Fachmann auf der Erde so, als wäre er oben und kann auch effektiv arbeiten. Und selbst ohne die Bewegungssteuerung (die letzendlich die hohe Leistung verursacht) sind diese Brillen Genial. TV und Co. können einpacken, stellt euch doch mal vor, ihr sitzt vor einem mehreren Meter großen TV, so ist es ja schon geil, aber wenn man nurnoch die Spielwelt sieht, einfach nur genial. Wozu dann noch einen großen TV kaufen, zumal ja auch Oleds verbaut werden sollen, was grade für Spieler schneller Spiele von interesse sein wird. Meiner Meinung nach, wird diese Technik die Gaming Bildschirme und Co. verdrängen und sich fest bei Spielern etablieren


----------



## GoldennBoy (5. Januar 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> VR ist nch deutlich zu leistungshungrig und im Mainstream Fuß zu fassen, wenn es genug Applikationen gibt, wird vllt der ein oder andere Freizeitpark und oder Kinokette damit etwas aufbauen.
> Zuhause wird es wohl noch ein Exokt in den kommenden Jahren bleiben und ich selber kanns mir mit eminer Hardware auch nicht kaufen.



Das ist eine Frage wie vorhandene Technik genutzt wird. Ich denke mit der zweiten Generation der Brillen wird "FOVeated Rendering" einen deutlichen Leistungs und Immersionsvorteil bringen und VR wird auch für Menschen ohne High End PC und vorallem auch für Konsolenbesitzer interessanter. Hier ein Link zu einer Demo der Technik: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq09BTmjzRs


----------



## Rabowke (5. Januar 2016)

Ich hab gestern kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt die OR vorzubestellen.

Allerdings schrecken mich die Anforderungen doch ab und ich warte erst einmal auf die neue nVidia (AMD?) Generation, in der Hoffnung, dass diesmal ein spürbarer Schritt nach vorne gemacht wird und die Leistung für VR ausreicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Es ist die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie und nicht nur da ist es einsetzbar.



DIE (im sinne von "einzige") zukunft des gamings wird vr mit annähernd 100%iger sicherheit schon einmal nicht darstellen. sage ich.
bei industriellen anwendungen oder in der medizin ist vr ohnehin nix neues. 



> stellt euch doch mal vor, ihr sitzt vor einem mehreren Meter großen TV, so ist es ja schon geil, aber wenn man nurnoch die Spielwelt sieht, einfach nur genial.



solche geräte, die nur das können (und auch durchaus vernünftig) gibt es schon seit einiger zeit. ua von zeiss.
interessieren tut sich dafür aber offensichtlich kaum jemand, mal ab davon, dass es mit vr nur herzlich wenig zu tun hat.
was es mit vr dann aber doch gemeinsam hat, nämlich die komplette abschottung von der außenwelt, ist dann auch ein hauptargument gegen brillen vom typ oculus rift oder htc vive (zumindest was die massenmarkt-tauglichkeit anbelangt).


----------



## Celerex (5. Januar 2016)

Ich bin  ja mal gespannt, wie das Teil bei der Community so ankommt. Ich war zuerst auch riesig gehypet, als ich die ganzen "reaction" Videos gesehen und Testberichte gelesen hatte. Dementsprechend aufgeregt war ich, als das Dk2 bei mir eingetroffen ist. Allerdings stellte sich bei mir ziemlich schnell Ernüchterung ein. Ich halte die Rift für eine nette Spielerei für ein paar Stunden nebenbei, aber nichts, was sich so bald in den Spiele-Alltag integrieren wird. Bis die Technik soweit ausgereift ist, dass die Spiele unter Verwendung der Rift nicht mehr nach Grütze aussehen, eine anständige Performance erzielt wird und die Nutzung weniger Motion Sickness bereitet, dürften noch ein paar Jährchen verstreichen. Für ein paar Achterbahnfahrten aber eine nette Idee.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Januar 2016)

Die Hardwareanforderungen sind ganz schön happig, ich frage mich ernsthaft wie Sony das mit der veralteten PS4 Hardware anstellen will. oder werden die nur Spiele auf Job Simulator Niveau haben?


----------



## cooper79 (5. Januar 2016)

*Neue Details zur Anschluss-Box*

Playstation VR: Neue Details zur Anschluss-Box | heise online


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Januar 2016)

cooper79 schrieb:


> Playstation VR: Neue Details zur Anschluss-Box | heise online



Inwieweit die Box das VR-Erlebnis steigern soll, wird mir aber irgendwie nicht ganz klar:

"Während *die Playstaion 4 das Bild für das VR-Headset berechnet* (1080p  und mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 120 FPS), kümmert sich die  Prcessing-Box offenbar um die Bildausgabe fürs TV, die mit 60 FPS  erfolgen soll."


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Hardwareanforderungen sind ganz schön happig, ich frage mich ernsthaft wie Sony das mit der veralteten PS4 Hardware anstellen will. oder werden die nur Spiele auf Job Simulator Niveau haben?



auch dir verlinke ich gerne noch mal diesen forbes-artikel:

Array


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch dir verlinke ich gerne noch mal diesen forbes-artikel:
> 
> *PlayStation VR Is Every Bit As Good As The Oculus Rift ... Even Better*



Die Meinung einer Einzelperson ist ja schön und gut, aber trotzdem kann es ja irgendwo nicht sein, dass die Sony VR mit der Hardware einer "Schippe Mist" besser sein soll, als Geräte, die ~1000 Euro PCs als Mindestanforderungen nennen. Wobei ich mich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht genau eingelesen habe, was da die Unterschiede bei Auflösung / Hz / Mindestanforderungen etc. der einzelnen Geräte sind. Frühestens Weihnachten wird eines der Geräte in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Januar 2016)

Für VR ist keine gute Grafik nötig. Was zählt ist das authentische Gefühl im Spiel drin zu sein. 
Deswegen halte ich jegliche Diskussionen um die Grafikqualität nahezu für  total sinnlos.

Bei VR geht es ums glaubwürdige Gefühl sich in einer anderen Welt zu befinden  und um nix anderes. Viele machen immer noch den Gedankenfehler und vergleichen es mit "auf den Bildschirm schauen"
Auf der Konsole wird die Qualität einfach insgesamt "downgescaled" und  so wird das ganze auch auf der PS4 funktionieren.

Auf dem PC werden wir selbstverständlich eine bessere Grafik zu sehen bekommen aber dafür muss man auch die passende Hardware dafür besitzen.

@ Topic.
Ich bin endlich mal gespannt welchen Preis Oculus VR für die Oculus Rift verlangen wird. Scheint wohl so als hätte HTC mit der Vive einen kleinen Vorteil ihren (logischerweise) höheren Preis evtl besser anpassen zu können um
den großen Unterschied so gut wie möglich zu kompensieren.

*Ich tippe hiermit dass Oculus Rift 399€ kosten wird und  HTV Vive 499*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Ich tippe hiermit dass Oculus Rift 399€ kosten wird und  HTV Vive 499*



Optimistisch. 399€ ist auch mindestens zu erwarten nach den jüngsten von vielen Aussagen des werten Herrn Palmer. Dennoch rechne ich damit, dass sie doch etwas teurer werden und vielleicht sogar überraschen - vielleicht deswegen zuzüglich zu Valkyrie noch Lucky's Tale draufgepackt, um einen etwas höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen? Keine Ahnung, morgen wissen wir mehr. 399/499€ wäre aber schon ein guter Preis, für den ich auch bereit wäre zu zahlen. Ich rechne aber vorsichtshalber mit mehr.


----------



## golani79 (5. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Meine Vorfreude hat gerade enorm zugenommen! Wenn das Ding nicht über 500 Euro kostet (wovon ich ausgehe), dann wird's sofort vorbestellt. Wenn es mehr kostet, dann vielleicht auch. VR + Rennsimulationen = unglaublich geil!



Hattest du nicht ein DK1? Oder war das jemand anderes hier - DK1 Besitzer sollen meines Wissens nach nämlich ne Consumer Rift kostenlos erhalten.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

ich tippe ebenfalls (unverändert) auf höhere preise.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Optimistisch. 399€ ist auch mindestens zu erwarten nach den jüngsten von vielen Aussagen des werten Herrn Palmer. Dennoch rechne ich damit, dass sie doch etwas teurer werden und vielleicht sogar überraschen - vielleicht deswegen zuzüglich zu Valkyrie noch Lucky's Tale draufgepackt, um einen etwas höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen? Keine Ahnung, morgen wissen wir mehr. 399/499€ wäre aber schon ein guter Preis, für den ich auch bereit wäre zu zahlen. Ich rechne aber vorsichtshalber mit mehr.



Also für die Ausstattung die Oculus Rift bieten wird, wäre mehr als 400€ eigentlich naja... immerhin fehlen dort die speziell entwickelten VR Controller  und die Motion-Sensoren sind bei weitem nicht so leistungsfähig wie die von  Vive.
Mehr als 400€ , obwohl so viel Hype um einen billigen Preis gemacht wurde, würde ich bei dieser Ausstattung eigentlich fast lachen. 

Zwischen den beiden Geräten sollte aber ein mind. 100 - 150€ Unterschied ziemlich realistisch sein.

Ich sags mal vorsichtshalber so.... 399€ für ein OR wäre P/L gesehen echt ein guter Deal selbst wenn die Vive 499 kosten würde.
Wenn die Oculus Rift tatsächlich 499€ kosten würde, dann wäre sie P/L mäßig einer Vive sowas von total unterlegen  

Denn wer schon bereit ist für ein unfertiges VR Erlebnis 500€ zu zahlen, der kann dann auch nen Monat länger warten und ca. 600€ für das absolute Gesamtpaket  bezahlen.
Auch ist unklar wann die VR Controller von OR überhaupt fertig werden und wie viel sie am Ende kosten werden.... dürften auch locker nen Hunni kosten die Teile..

Morgen wissen wir auf alle Fälle mehr 
Wer von den beiden P/L mäßíg der attraktivere ist, hängt natürlich  vom Preis  beider Geräte ab.

Für mich  persönlich habe ich schon längst die Vive gekauft weil dort alles im Gesamtpaket verkauft wird und keine möchtegern Exklusiv Deals provoziert werden um sich künstlich hervorzuheben wie es Oculus VR versucht.
Zu unsympathisch geworden, zu verpeilt, zu viel Gelaber, hängen in der Entwicklung  total hinterher irgendwie und vergiften den VR Markt mit ihren Exklusives *schon jetzt.*


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht ein DK1? Oder war das jemand anderes hier - DK1 Besitzer sollen meines Wissens nach nämlich ne Consumer Rift kostenlos erhalten.



DK1 und DK2 hatte ich beide. Das kostenlose Gerät gibt es meines Wissens nach aber nur für Kickstarter-Backer aus der Anfangszeit. Das DK1 hab ich erst einige Monate danach gekauft, daher werde ich davon wohl leider nichts haben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Januar 2016)

Wäre ja noch interessant zu erfahren, worum es sich bei diesem ominösen "Durchbruch" handelt, wegen dem Vive verschoben wurde. Wenn da tatsächlich etwas dahintersteckt wäre jetzt eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt, damit rauszurücken.

Edit: Womöglich handelt es sich dabei um eine Frontkamera: http://www.pcgamer.com/new-vive-pre...utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgfb


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch interessant zu erfahren, worum es sich bei diesem ominösen "Durchbruch" handelt, wegen dem Vive verschoben wurde. Wenn da tatsächlich etwas dahintersteckt wäre jetzt eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt, damit rauszurücken.
> 
> Edit: Womöglich handelt es sich dabei um eine Frontkamera: New Vive Pre VR headset features front-mounted camera - PC Gamer



eine kamera klingt jetzt nicht gerade nach einem "technologischen durchbruch".


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2016)

vor 2017 werde ich garantiert kein VR-Gerät kaufen, weder Oculus Rift oder Vive, noch das Konsolen-Pendant PlayStation VR

erstens wegen dem Preis, zweites wegen dem anfangs sicher mageren Spielangebot und drittens weil ich gar nicht weiß ob ich VR vertrage, dazu müsste ich so ein Teil erstmal ausprobieren, z.B. auf der gc2016


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine kamera klingt jetzt nicht gerade nach einem "technologischen durchbruch".



Wenn es wirklich eine Kamera ist durch die man in die echte Welt reinschauen kann "per switch" dann ist das schon ein ganz schön geniales Feature.
Wird  doch sonst immer angemerkt dass man mit so einer Brille  z.b. auf der Tastatur nix mehr sieht  o.ä. Mit dieser Kamera wäre dieser Nachteil nicht mehr vorhanden und das wäre ein gigantischer Vorteil gegenüber der Oculus Rift.

Kurze Orientierung nötig und man möchte das VR Erlebnis nicht zerstören indem man die Brille  bewegen muss? Kein Problem. Kurz die Kamera aktivieren  und schon kennt man sich aus ohne die Brille absetzen zu müssen.

Wäre schon  wirklich nice


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

ich will das jetzt nicht kleinreden (wenn es denn so ist), aber ehrlich gesagt hielte ich das für ein ziemlich naheliegendes feature.

ich hatte eh erwartet, dass die vr-geräte über kurz oder lang den "blick nach draussen" erlauben würden. und wie sollte das denn anders möglich sein als eben mit einer kamera?


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich will das jetzt nicht kleinreden (wenn es denn so ist), aber ehrlich gesagt hielte ich das für ein ziemlich naheliegendes feature.
> 
> ich hatte eh erwartet, dass die vr-geräte über kurz oder lang den "blick nach draussen" erlauben würden. und wie sollte das denn anders möglich sein als eben mit einer kamera?


Wäre doch wirklich praktisch.
Will man zb kurz auf die Tastatur schauen, muss man die Brille nicht abnehmen.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich will das jetzt nicht kleinreden (wenn es denn so ist), aber ehrlich gesagt hielte ich das für ein ziemlich naheliegendes feature.
> 
> ich hatte eh erwartet, dass die vr-geräte über kurz oder lang den "blick nach draussen" erlauben würden. und wie sollte das denn anders möglich sein als eben mit einer kamera?



Naja hier geht es darum dass sie dieses Feature schon  anscheinend jetzt anbieten können und das Gerät nur um 3~Monate verschieben müssen. Ein Oculus Rift kommt ca. zum selben Zeitpunkt auf den Markt und wird
dieses Feature womöglich nicht bieten.

Somit muss man nicht 2+Jahre für VR 2.0 warten um diesen Komfort zu haben, sondern nur 3~Monate länger als geplant bzw. zum selben Zeitpunkt wie die Konkurrenz aus dem Hause Oculus VR.

Selbstverständlich war das ein naheliegendes Feature welches von sehr vielen erwünscht wird.      Im Kontext betrachtet, nämlich Zeitpunkt und Konkurrenz, ist das aber ein extremer Mehrwert der über Monate und Jahre bei jeder Nutzung zur Geltung kommt  Ein KO Feature sicherlich nicht, aber gut genug um auf längere Sicht den höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2016)

warten wirs ab. 
von einem "technologischen durchbruch" würde ich jedenfalls etwas mehr erwarten.

vielleicht erlaubt die kamera ja zusätzlich ar-spielereien? das wäre zumindest interessant.
schaun' mer mal. sind ja nur noch ein paar tage.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht erlaubt die kamera ja zusätzlich ar-spielereien? das wäre zumindest interessant.



in der tat scheint genau das der fall zu sein:

*Integrierte Frontkamera lässt virtuelle und reale Welt verschmelzen*
 Mit Vive Pre hält das Real Life Einzug in die virtuelle Realität.  Die neu entwickelte Frontkamera vergrößert den Aktionsradius innerhalb  und außerhalb der virtuellen Welt, indem sie reale Elemente in den  virtuellen Raum integriert. Damit können Nutzer sich zum Beispiel  setzen, eine Kaffeetasse greifen und Gespräche mit anderen Personen im  Raum führen, ohne das Headset abzunehmen – und das ist erst der Anfang  vielfältiger neuer Möglichkeiten!


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2016)

Hab da gestern nen ganz guten Artikel gelesen bzgl. Vive und Features

HTC Vive Pre Release Date, Price and Specs - CNET


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2016)

Dass VR die Zukunft in manchen Bereichen revolutionieren wird, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Aber da ich eigentlich immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Early Adoption gemacht habe, will ich lieber nichts überstürzen.


----------

